# Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?​*
Rückgrat durch, Kopf (damit Gehirn) weg, zumindest teilfiletiert - und im Video kann man sehen, wie dieser Fisch(rest) da noch rumzappelt und hochspringt.

Kann das noch Schmerz/Leidempfinden sein beim Fisch?

Oder ist das nicht eher Stress und Leid beim unwissenden Zuschauer??

nur mal zum drüber sinnieren........




https://www.facebook.com/JungvonMett/videos/1502113019847913/




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

was PeTA dazu meinen würde, ist klar.....


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

Alles klar.#q
Tote leben länger!


----------



## Welpi (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

Auf alle Fälle isser frisch...würd ich bedenkenlos kaufen #6


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

denen ist nur kalt


----------



## Nordan (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rückgrat durch, Kopf (damit Gehirn) weg, zumindest teilfiletiert - und im Video kann man sehen, wie dieser Fisch(rest) da noch rumzappelt und hochspringt.
> 
> Jawoll, das ist uns anglern ja durchaus bekannt. Das sind aber nichts anderes als Restaktivitäten von getriggerten Nerven. Reizungen der Axone könnten eventuell von dem Kontakt mit der Atmosphäre kommen, oder verletzte Zellen welche alle möglichen Stoffe absondern, durch den (mechanischen) Schnitt ansich...gibt viele Möglichkeiten, bin da aber nicht Firm drin. Ist einmal die Reizschwelle überschritten, wird der Reiz weitergeleitet und eine Antwort initiiert:
> 
> ...



-5 Zeichen-


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

Hiiiiilllfffe..............Zombies.....!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

;-)))


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

huhu, alle reingefallen, Juli Juli...

selbst der frische fisch im wasser kann kein schmerz und auch kein leid empfinden: haben wir hier doch schon bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut:
ohne nozi(re)zeptoren nix mit schmerz und leiden.

beim fisch!

bei mir schon, wenn ich so manche fisch-schlachten-videos sehe.
da ziepen meine spiegelneuronen meine nozizeptoren schon mal ganz heftig an.
bin halt ein mensch - und kein fisch.
ps: das wiederum interessiert petra 'n fliegenschiss


echt, der Thomas, so ein schlitzohr #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

grins - danke ;-)))


----------



## renrök (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

Sind wohl von den Ehrlich Brothers gefangen worden


----------



## rippi (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

JA!, tote Lebewesen leben weiter. So war es und so wird's immer sein. Schon oft sind mir fertige Filets in die Kühltruhe, die Pfanne oder auf dem Teller gesprungen. Bei weiten nicht nur Fischfilets.
Für weitere solcher metaphysischen Fragestellungen, schlage ich vor, dass das Anglerboard hier einen Religions-& Glaubensprüfstein einrichtet, wo alle Religion auf ihre Eignung für Angler und ggf. Anglerfeindlichkeit diskutiert werden. 
Was meint ihr`?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rückgrat durch, Kopf (damit Gehirn) weg, zumindest teilfiletiert -



Wären da nicht Überschrift und Video,könnte man beim lesen obiger Zeilen auch problemlos an einen neuen Thread zum Ist Zustand des DAFV denken..[emoji6]


----------



## Nordan (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wären da nicht Überschrift und Video,könnte man beim lesen obiger Zeilen auch problemlos an einen neuen Thread zum Ist Zustand des DAFV denken..[emoji6]



Der war echt gut#6|muahah:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

Schräg ist, dass ich heute erst einen sehr viel zitierten Kommentar zum TierSchG gelesen habe und dort drinnen stand, dass man am Zucken und winden des Fisches erkennen könne, dass er Leid empfinde. Da sollte ich dem Verlag Vahlen vielleicht mal den Link schicken.

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst. Natürlich kann man einem Fischfilet Leid antun. Ich musste ich Restaurants schon Fischfilets essen, die sind in der Pfanne definitiv ein zweites mal leidvoll gestorben. Ok, den Schmerz hatte ich dann eher beim Essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Schräg ist, dass ich heute erst einen sehr viel zitierten Kommentar zum TierSchG gelesen habe und dort drinnen stand, dass man am Zucken und winden des Fisches erkennen könne, dass er Leid empfinde. Da sollte ich dem Verlag Vahlen vielleicht mal den Link schicken.


aaaah, nun wirds hell und es begreift einer, warum ich so seltsame Dinge manchmal bringe und frage ;-))

Siehe nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann das noch Schmerz/Leidempfinden sein beim Fisch?
> 
> *Oder ist das nicht eher Stress und Leid beim unwissenden Zuschauer??*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaaah, nun wirds hell und es begreift einer, warum ich so seltsame Dinge manchmal bringe und frage ;-))
> 
> Siehe nochmal:


Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt kein Spielverderber bin, nur weil ich mal eine kleine Kurbel an den Trööt gehängt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

bassd scho..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Schräg ist, dass ich heute erst einen sehr viel zitierten Kommentar zum TierSchG gelesen habe und dort drinnen stand, dass man am Zucken und winden des Fisches erkennen könne, dass er Leid empfinde. Da sollte ich dem Verlag Vahlen vielleicht mal den Link schicken.



Interessant welch hanebüchener Unsinn da Einzug in die Rechtsauslegung findet.

Wünsch dir was Märchen und Glaskugel Logik anstatt nachvollziehbarer Fakten...


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kann ein filetierter Fisch Leid oder Schmerz empfinden?*

The walking dead....


----------

